# How do I clean sanding sealer off brushes?



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

Thought it would be a case of soaking the brush in White spirits but that just made the brush go solid. Can anyone tell me what I should be using? 
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Jun 2009)

Cellulose thinners. Normally the sealer is used diluted 50% with thinners anyway. I must admit I use kitchen towel not a brush. 

Pete


----------



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

Ah, thanks. thought it looked a little thick when applying. Would one of the sheds (B&Q, homebase, etc) sell thinners?
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## beejay (20 Jun 2009)

try some methylated spirit, clear or blue should do it for you. 
regards, beejay


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2009)

Depends on sealer base as Pete says, either cellulose or water for acrylic or meths for shelac.

I don't clean brushes anyway as it is wasting sealer, very time consuming and hardly worth the effort.

I keep my brushes in the sealer "User Jar" so that they never dry out.

Like this, but not usually so full: (without brush but only pic. I can access at moment)


----------



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

Now that's a good idea. better start saving my salad dressing bottles. Cheers, Rob.


----------



## wizer (20 Jun 2009)

Does everyone apply SS with a brush? I've been thinking about doing this lately. Until now I've been applying it with paper towel. I've got the Cel SS in one of thos pump action hand cleaner bottles.


----------



## penman (20 Jun 2009)

Hi Rob

I always use a brush and keep it in a screw top jam jar That way it never dries out. The brush I use is a "pastry" type.

Malcolm


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Jun 2009)

I lied earlier on. Sorry. I decant a mixture of 50/50 sealer and thinners into a small bottle with a pastry brush glued into the lid so that it is permanently in the sealer.  

Pete


----------



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

So, disappointingly Homebase don't sell celullose thinner. Strange given that they sell cellulose based varnish :x 

Thought I could pop there before it shut and get the bowl I'm turning all sealed up tonight. Oh well. Does anyone else know where I could try tomorrow for it?

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## BMac (20 Jun 2009)

Try Halfords or an auto shop. They usually have thinners in the paint area.


----------



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

That's what I thought. Halfords is right next to Homebase in Newmarket where I went. Shame it shuts at 6pm on a Saturday. Oh well a trip there tomorrow morning then. Thanks for the help, Rob.


----------



## wizer (20 Jun 2009)

heheh, could you have not just bought a new brush ? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jammie*dodger (20 Jun 2009)

I could but I want to mix it 50/50 as recommended. Way too thick the way it is :lol:


----------



## wizer (20 Jun 2009)

Don't let Terry Smart hear you say that!


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2009)

jammie*dodger":2g4ri3je said:


> I could but I want to mix it 50/50 as recommended. Way too thick the way it is :lol:



Most of the suppliers will scorn the dilution down to 50/50,
recommending 10 % as a maximum.

It's mostly about what use you are putting the sealer to.

After a while you will find what works best for your type of work, thinning more where you want the sealer to penetrate and help harden the wood and perhaps 20-30% for other finishing.

The only time I use it neat is on a piece that is to be buffed off the lathe where any build up streaks etc. can be blended out and there is enough thickness not to be totally removed by the buffing wheels.


----------



## TobyB (22 Jun 2009)

I use a brush - a 2 cms painting/decorating brush - which never dries out as it lives in the jar ... I cut the handle off square about 3cms from the base of the bristles and then fixed it into the centre of the inside of the jar lid (plastic screw-top, I think it had peanut butter in it once) ... unscrew the lid and keep holding it in the same fashion to brush on the sealer ... but no evaporation or spillage when not in use.

Not an original idea of mine - copied from someone I saw at a show who had a turned wooden lid ... mine works as well but not as pretty!


----------



## Richard Findley (22 Jun 2009)

I'm a bit late on this one....

I use paper towel and not a brush for all my finishes (nyweb pads for wax and oil) I store them in pasta sauce jars (like small jam jars)

Personally I dilute about 70% (Sealer/lacquer) 30% (thinners) so best just to add a bit at a time until it seem about right. 50% may be a bit thin!! Also, don't by recycled thinners, although it's cheaper it's not so good for finishes.

HTH

Richard


----------

